# Another Hover Close Up



## Space Face (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## twocolor (Aug 7, 2020)

SO AWESOME!


----------



## Space Face (Aug 7, 2020)

Wow, thank you very much indeed.


----------



## Jeff G (Aug 7, 2020)

Number three is truly spectacular, really pops against the dark background.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 7, 2020)

Thanks Jeff, appreciated.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 7, 2020)

Nice eyes.......


----------



## Space Face (Aug 8, 2020)

Cheers.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 8, 2020)

Nice job again getting up close. For me, it seems they are a little more trusting than most insects, and allow you to get right in their face.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 8, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Nice job again getting up close. For me, it seems they are a little more trusting than most insects, and allow you to get right in their face.



Yeah, I find it depends on the species and conditions.  If it's really bright they tend to be very skittish if a shadow is cast on them. 

Cheers.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 9, 2020)

I can almost never achieve real sharp focus like that for some reason so good job my man! I like them all but #2 for me, it's the detail in the eyes that does it for me.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 9, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> I can almost never achieve real sharp focus like that for some reason so good job my man! I like them all but #2 for me, it's the detail in the eyes that does it for me.




Thank you Kirk.

The focusing does take a bit of practice and there are many shots that are only fit for the bin I can assure you.

Your'e speaking about a couple of millimetres or less at times to get the focus bang on so it can be frustrating but a good buzz (pun intended) when you kill it proper.


----------



## weepete (Aug 9, 2020)

Lovely, really great job with the yellows in the hoverfly shots. Nailed the focus, great sharpness and detail which is what you really want in these macro shots. That some great accomplished photography there!


----------



## Space Face (Aug 9, 2020)

weepete said:


> Lovely, really great job with the yellows in the hoverfly shots. Nailed the focus, great sharpness and detail which is what you really want in these macro shots. That some great accomplished photography there!




Thank you very much indeed Pete, really appreciate the kind words.


----------

